# Kellogg Topper to raise lawn?



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

I have some areas of my lawn I would like to bring the soil level up.
I have some Kellogg Topper Soil, would this not be a good choice for the job?
It seems very light, and am not sure it will compact down and not wash away with the sprinklers.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Is that this?


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

That's the stuff


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

That product contains fertilizer and probably compost. I'm not sure it will maintain it's volume over time. Best to level with sand or plain dirt.


----------

